# Is there a sight like this?



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd like to try a sight using a ring but no magnification and no pin. Is there such a thing?


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You know, my buddy had a 10x lens and a clarifier to match and he gave it to me because it obviously sucked but I put it in my scope one time for a week and it was cool because it magnified the target so much that it filled the scope and I shot with no pin and just centered the center of the x in the scope. It was kind of fun, not something to do all the time but fun anyway.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Stubby'smom said:


> I'd like to try a sight using a ring but no magnification and no pin. Is there such a thing?


Yes. This was a fairly popular option in days gone by. I don't know if anyone manufactures a ring any more. I'd start with a check of Lancasters.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

check with your local eye doctor...should be very easy for them to make a zero lens.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You could use a recurve aperture with a level attached. I believe Beiter make one which can be set-up that way.
Or you can take your existing scope and fit an aperture inside it to reduce the diameter. Generally a semi-opaque plastic works best, milk jug comes to mind.

-Grant


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I've had plan glass lenses made at a window shop. they have equipment to grind glass, so can grind a pretty good circle. other wise an optometrist can order any lens with no correction, many people wear glasses that have only correction for one eye. just take a lens to one and tell them you want it without any magnification.


----------



## Buckster12 (Jun 18, 2014)

Last year I made this sight from a old recurve sight and a plumbing fitting. My buddy gave me the sight and the plumbing fitting was like 40 cents. It worked great, in fact I shot all my 300's with it.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

Beiter scopes have a heap of accessories that would allow this. Expensive way to get what you want though (but very cheap if you were already using a beiter scope). Might be cheapest to buy a bare housing, then a bubble and holder and then the aiming ring and the little shelf that fits over the bubble. http://www.wernerbeiter.com/en/products/scope/Scope_aimingaccessories.php


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Stubby'smom said:


> I'd like to try a sight using a ring but no magnification and no pin. Is there such a thing?


How are these? They can be used with or without a lens.


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

My dad has several from Truspot.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

EPLC said:


> How are these? They can be used with or without a lens.


That is precisely what I was talking about. Are you using HDPE or something else?
I have access to a vinyl CNC cutter which I've used to cut them from milk-jugs. It won't do anything heavier but it worked really well for that. I haven't had a chance to really give them a solid run yet but the initial try seems to be working very nicely.

-Grant


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

grantmac said:


> That is precisely what I was talking about. Are you using HDPE or something else?
> I have access to a vinyl CNC cutter which I've used to cut them from milk-jugs. It won't do anything heavier but it worked really well for that. I haven't had a chance to really give them a solid run yet but the initial try seems to be working very nicely.
> 
> -Grant


They are simply thin nylon washers but the milk jug should work out just fine. I have a small lathe so I can machine them down to the size required. One of my scope housings is a True Spot with a double lens retainer but my other is nothing special. Just replace the lens with whatever size hole your are comfortable with. I made up several with different size holes.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Why not just a plane piece of glass (no magnification) with a circle sticker?


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

check out the Spot Hogg Spark. Its listed under their sight accessories. http://www.spot-hogg.com/products/sight-accessories/

Go


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

erdman41 said:


> Why not just a plane piece of glass (no magnification) with a circle sticker?


While that would work, you'd have to have either the capability to cut glass or have someone cut it to the proper diameter. I can't imagine where you could get that done?


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

EPLC said:


> While that would work, you'd have to have either the capability to cut glass or have someone cut it to the proper diameter. I can't imagine where you could get that done?


Most optometrists would be able to do it. My buddy gets his scope lenses from his eye dr.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

wow some very cool ideas! I am going to have to revisit this thread when I have a moment to think. Sounds like a trip to the eye dr is in order.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've had a chance to give the milk-jug aperture a try indoors and it works exceptionally well. I'm using a 29mm scope with 4x lens and the aperture is 3/8". That gets me no visible blue on the Vegas face. I can see where this will work very well for Field.

All my sight marks are the same between this and my drilled lens so in theory I could switch out for 3D or the animal round.

If anyone wants some it would be exceptionally easy for me to cut them out with the CNC vinyl knife. I'm on the road at the moment but I can get pictures next week.

-Grant


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Search lenses here on archery talk there is a guy on here that does great work


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

any optometrist can order a lense of any shape with no correction. many people need to wear glasses that have correction for only one eye. the other lens in this case is just plain glass shaped to fit the frame. there's no reason they can't make a round lens of a specific diameter, for your scope. take a lens from your scope, in to the optometrist and tell him you want a clear lens, made of the same diameter. you will then get an optical grade glass, or poly-carbonate lens. 
any decent window shop can also cut and grind a piece of glass, into the right diameter. some shops won't want to bother doing it, you might have to search around until you find a shop that is willing.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

:


"Allusion™ Lens *patent pending feathervision

The Allusion™ lens has a radical new design that allows for a much smoother shot sequence and easy sight picture. It does not use magnification to enlarge the target; instead the Allusion™ lens uses a process called “minification” an optical principle to achieve precise aim and target acquisition. The lens minimizes the target and surrounding area. By drilling a hole in the center of the lens, the shooter is allowed to see only the target clearly, thus resulting in increased accuracy and precision" 
.

----- 
works great for 5 spot indoors the spot looks big and the target looks small ---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

I have one of those Allusions in 1 3/4" if any body is interested.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Stubby'smom said:


> I'd like to try a sight using a ring but no magnification and no pin. Is there such a thing?


yes indeed. http://www.archery-forum.com/showth...d-Archery-Products-0-0000-x-lenses&highlight=


----------

